# Mastiff mix with what breed?



## rescueluv (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi, 
we are going to adopt this 8 week old female pup from a rescue. The rescue states she is a mastiff mix but they are uncertain on what breed the 'mix' is. Could it be bulldog / lab / boxer / something else?
Thank you!


----------



## rescueluv (Feb 12, 2014)

Here are her siblings from the same litter if it helps in IDing the "mix" breed.
Thanks again!

the first pic is female and the last two are males.


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

Hard to tell what the puppies are mixed with when they are that young. Super cute though.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Yup easier tell as they grow (like what is the weight at 8, 12, 16, 20 weeks)... with sibling pic I can see the Mastiff, initially the first pic looked more bully breed/ shepherd influence to me....(although my neighbors have a pitt bull- english mastiff mix and the pup in the first pic looks a bit like that- theirs is a light cream fawn with black mask)


----------



## LaneyKate (Feb 7, 2014)

I have one coming home in a couple of weeks who looks a lot like that. He's Border Collie/pit bull/GSD/Rottie and maybe Lab. I think he looks like a Malinois or Mastiff mix. I've been reading up on genetics (just a little) and a lot of dog breeds can pop out pups that look like yours. I guess the black mask and sable-type coloring are pretty dominant.

Your girl could be any number of things. Going by looks and popularity of dogs, I'd say there's likely some GSD in there. One thing for sure is that she's adorable!


----------

